# The melt of joeboobs aka the platform butt pirate



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Re: New reputation!
 Originally Posted by D-Lats
 Originally Posted by Joebad1
 Originally Posted by D-Lats
Originally Posted by Joebad1
Hi, you have received -1050 reputation points from Joebad1.
Reputation was given for this post.


Comment:
Keep my name out your sissy ass mouth due boy!


Regards,
Joebad1


Note: This is an automated message.
due boy? Fuck outta here clown.
what happened earlier your tail get tucked under that ass when the truth came out??sure did back that ass down quick??I got a new name for you OLE TUCKYTAIL
ive been banned 3 times lol!! I get free gear if I stay on here. Ask heavy how many times I've called his bitch ass out. Your a mood with tits I don't expect you to understand. Now what due boy?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

At the gym I'll add more he's pm me about 15 times in the last 30 mins. Possibly the best melt I've ever caused


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 27, 2013)

Can we please get more pics of trannies or something and less of this love fest?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

What class you posing for in your avvy??minnie mites .POSER!!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

11-27-2013
08:03 PM
 Re: New reputation!
Joebad1
11-27-2013
08:00 PM
 Re: New reputation!
Joebad1
11-27-2013
07:59 PM
 Re: New reputation!
Joebad1
11-27-2013
07:57 PM
 Re: New reputation!
Joebad1
11-27-2013
07:48 PM
 Re: New reputation!
Joebad1
11-27-2013
07:45 PM
 Re: New reputation!
Joebad1
11-27-2013
07:10 PM
 New reputation!
Joebad1


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey I wont tuck and run like who did??ole boney legs..hahaha I have more meat on my bleeeeep..bahahaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Man you must be really working them legs oops I mean typing fingers.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol come on son you gotta be able to do
more than call me the same names I've labelled you as. I compete national as in getting a pro card. You haven't even got a man card lol.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I need to give that card back to your daddy son..I have 15 yr olds in my gym better build than your skinny ass.bahaha yes 15 yr olds


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

I bet I am bigger then Joebad1...... and that is saying something.


----------



## njc (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> I bet I am bigger then Joebad1...... and that is saying something.



I doubt it.  Boobs uses sterons.


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

njc said:


> I doubt it.  Boobs uses sterons.



I used steroids for the purpose of growing boobs..... no luckJoeFag1 so lucky7


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh here we go justpeedhispants gotta flap that gum bumper too,take up for your daddy son.bahhaha I bet you are bigger as in a fat ass computer freak that indulges in Doritos all day..


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I need to give that card back to your daddy son..I have 15 yr olds in my gym better build than your skinny ass.bahaha yes 15 yr olds


do the 15 year olds also have puffy nipples ?


----------



## njc (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:
			
		

> njc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh am ofcourse the rest of his followers .bahahaha Do you fucks lick his shriveled ballz too??


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Oh here we go justpeedhispants gotta flap that gum bumper too,take up for your daddy son.bahhaha I bet you are bigger as in a fat ass computer freak that indulges in Doritos all day..


My pics have been here in challenges.... some say impressive..... some say JoeBad1 has no pics. You are so big and bad. Probably the biggest typo guy I have come across.


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> My pics have been here in challenges.... some say impressive..... some say JoeBad1 has no pics. You are so big and bad. Probably the biggest typo guy I have come across.


Some say not impressive. I could still strangle you with my 6' soft cawk.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Man your tuff!!damn peebody,what else could you do behind that screen to mee??


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Come on peebody what can you do??dont hesitate tell me now??


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^^ sounds like someone has a boner


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Man your tuff!!damn peebody,what else could you do behind that screen to mee??


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

D Lats owned you once you entered AG........ The rest is all LULZ


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

He might own you but so do I my little


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> He might own you buy so so I my little


the only thing you own is a pair of puffy nipples


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> He might own you buy so so I my little



Are you WP's third cousin or something?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> the only thing you own is a pair of puffy nipples


Sorry bud I have aromison no puffyness here sucka


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Come on girls don't stop with all your funnies,you guys are cool..


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Sorry bud I have aromison no puffyness here sucka


pics or gtfo


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> pics or gtfo


 First member tranny pics?


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> First member tranny pics?


we can dream


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't always shoot test sub Q into my tits, but when I do, i immediately bitch out it on IM


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hang on let me text my daddy skinnylegs and ask him what to say next.bahahha buncha damn trainees


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> pics or gtfo


Never seen so many guys ,well fags wanna see pics of a guys nipple.bahahaha damn it man what kinda forum do u guys really want this to be??sure do have a lot of tranny pics readily available.hahahahhaha


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Never seen so many guys ,well fags wanna see pics of a guys nipple.bahahaha damn it man what kinda forum do u guys really want this to be??sure do have a lot of tranny pics readily available.hahahahhaha



You are so bright. By pics we ment entire package. Cawk is preferable but nips with dicks is allowed.


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> You are so bright. By pics we ment entire package. Cawk is preferable but nips with dicks is allowed.


 Dicks plural since I assume you have multiple the coolhandluke way you talk..... aka nukeplant retard veggie crop fag.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> You are so bright. By pics we ment entire package. Cawk is preferable but nips with dicks is allowed.


Like I said!!FAG


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Coolhandluke didyounotmakeupthatdumbassscreenname So who's the tard???you bitch boy,now act like the bitch you are and get on your knees son..


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 27, 2013)

Between this and free porn who needs any other entertainment?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Everybody GET IN YOUR KNEES!!! Joeboobs in the house!


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Coolhandluke didyounotmakeupthatdumbassscreenname So who's the tard???you bitch boy,now act like the bitch you are and get in your knees son..


CoolHandJames are you referring too? He started as a renegade boring douche like yourself till found the DRSE MECCA.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

If you would study up on your body building like you did in your English you might grow son


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> CoolHandJames are you referring too? He started as a renegade boring douche like yourself till found the DRSE MECCA.


Eat some more bons bons and watch tv son it's almost bed time


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Eat some more bons bons and watch tv son it's almost bed time



JoeBad - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Ex-Lostprophets singer pleads guilty to sex offenses


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Post a pic or stfu and eat some BONS BONS.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> JoeBad -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only a sex offender posts this kinda shit.


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 27, 2013)

based on poor communication skills, i.e. everything written so far,  I am now confident is was chromosome 21 he railed and not test. in which case shame on us all for making fun of a retard


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Omg this mental midget has filled my inbox! I bet he's kicking the
living shit out of all the cats in the trailer park between posts and pms.


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

I do sex offend to society my wife..... every night.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Post a pic or stfu and eat some BONS BONS.


He mr,le here is my pic I sell aas and I buy them daily please fucken arrest me.Not a chance bud sorry.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol classic cop out. Don't post your face lol!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Trailor???let me guess your a rich dude and role around in a 2013 rt-10 pinto wagon,you have serious fucken self esteem issues there skinny lats


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol classic cop out. Don't post your face lol!


 This twat is too big for camera.... needs realtor photography


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Never seen so many guys ,well fags wanna see pics of a guys nipple.bahahaha damn it man what kinda forum do u guys really want this to be??sure do have a lot of tranny pics readily available.hahahahhaha


you should be banned from AG for not liking trannies


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Trailor???let me guess your a rich dude and role around in a 2013 rt-10 pinto wagon,you have serious fucken self esteem issues there skinny lats



Still big and bad.... but no pics.... cool story bro


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Classic is right..from the smart guy,let's see what about those tats thats can't be you.say what u want but won't be no pics of this guy posted on the net.sorry


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> you should be banned from AG for not liking trannies


Get the ban stick out !


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Classic is right..from the smart guy,let's see what about those tats thats can't be you.say what u want but won't be no pics of this guy posted on the net.sorry


All I heard was your a pussy.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

i em shur yur bilt liik a brik shit howse


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

justhav2p said:


> Still big and bad.... but no pics.... cool story bro


Still my little bitch hiding behind his computer screen


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh no skinny lats don't get to jerk off to pics if me  damn it man


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol classic cop out. Don't post your face lol!


even if he covers his face we would still ll recognize him from his giant saggy nipples


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> i em shur yur bilt liik a brik shit howse


I know your about 5'7 and 165lbs,damn man thats HUGE!!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Still my little bitch hiding behind his computer screen


Idiot hes hiding? You are the one with no pic and no proof you are even a male lol!! I cant believe ive made this puppet dance for two days now Bwahahahahah awesome!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Your right I'm not even human..hahahahaha fucken wormy bastard


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Idiot hes hiding? You are the one with no pic and no proof you are even a male lol!! I cant believe ive made this puppet dance for two days now Bwahahahahah awesome!


You need me to get you some injectable methyl tren so you grow ??whatever your doing now is not working.bahahahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

quick peek at the chicken legs. im only 240 tho so im skinny like you say lol!!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh shit did I just make you look stuid again??! Its not hard hahahaa


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

240??were at??looks like midget porn


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Damb dude do u even work chest ??


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

lol The pictureless critic. You have lost son. Please delete your acct and go back to molesting roadkill.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I will be right here


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

240 bulking ..165 when cut..bahahha damn u holding some water son


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

yes its always better to post alot of stupidity rather than add to the forum


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> yes its always better to post alot of stupidity rather than add to the forum


Exactly .so why the fuck do you ever post.bahaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> yes its always better to post alot of stupidity rather than add to the forum


Why try to add to the forum when there's skinny lats to the rescue??you got the bro science book down pat..just forgot to read the part about esters .bahahahaha but hey you got schooled on that today,so hell your gtg now


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

I missed where i got schooled. Just because Heavy says something thats a rule? Fuck him hes a gear whore thats never competed. He posts pics by himself. Anyone can look good in a selfie alone. Put him beside a real bb and see what happens lol!! So post a pic already lets see if your ass can cash the check your mouth writes poser.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I missed where i got schooled. Just because Heavy says something thats a rule? Fuck him hes a gear whore thats never competed. He posts pics by himself. Anyone can look good in a selfie alone. Put him beside a real bb and see what happens lol!! So post a pic already lets see if your ass can cash the check your mouth writes poser.


Wow!!so u do t like him because he is bigger than you in his selfies??wow and you have selfies all over.bahahaha you selfie whore you and no I won't post a selfie of me so you can beat off tonight before you go to bed.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Damn it man,I woulda thought Heavy fucked your wife or something oh my bad your boyfriend..shit all he did was put your selfies to shame ?? From the pics I see its a no brainer.bahahahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

You are obsessed with homosexuality and male masterbation. Is that Freudian?


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol come on son you gotta be able to do
> more than call me the same names I've labelled you as. I compete national as in getting a pro card. You haven't even got a man card lol.


First things 1st I created this account to avoid any bullshit from you guys with higher rep negging the shit out of me.

I always see you in here spouting how your competing at a national level getting your pro card, yet I have no idea who you are. To my knowledge I believe you referenced that you competed this past June in physique. Which I was present at both, as a spectator.  

/end ramble

What I'm getting at is get off your fucking high horse you placed 10th place in physique in nationals and 4th in provincials and after seeing your posts about the amount of gear you run, I am even further less than impressed. 
You may have 10000000+ rep points and be a god on the forums but you dont have to be such a stuck up dick all the time


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Damn it man,I woulda thought Heavy fucked your wife or something oh my bad your boyfriend..shit all he did was put your selfies to shame ?? From the pics I see its a no brainer.bahahahaha


lol You are the no brainer bwahahahaaaa!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

No that's just what I have seen from you,gayness..bahahaha You act like my bitch but a little worse..I bet you have selfies all over Facebook?? Yep you are a bitch.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^^ secretly loves dlats


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> First things 1st I created this account to avoid any bullshit from you guys with higher rep negging the shit out of me.
> 
> I always see you in here spouting how your competing at a national level getting your pro card, yet I have no idea who you are. To my knowledge I believe you referenced that you competed this past June in physique. Which I was present at both, as a spectator.
> 
> ...


What the hell am I reading this correct??another actual good dude here??hahhaaha gotcha
oh and he has been buying olive oils.bahahhaha what a juicer he is.


----------



## CrankWorx (Nov 27, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> First things 1st I created this account to avoid any bullshit from you guys with higher rep negging the shit out of me.
> 
> I always see you in here spouting how your competing at a national level getting your pro card, yet I have no idea who you are. To my knowledge I believe you referenced that you competed this past June in physique. Which I was present at both, as a spectator.
> 
> ...



Ooooooo SHIT! Im gonna need popcorn for this.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Future!!!what the hell??were did your ban stick go??


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh no what's happening??is someone gonna knock on las door tonight ??is someone outside ???oh shit might be a utube video In the making ..


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^ wtf i have absolutely no authority which would be obvious to anyone that isnt a mongoloid, however i do feel that you SHOULD be banned from AG for hatting on trannies and not showing all of us your gorgeous fat titts


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> First things 1st I created this account to avoid any bullshit from you guys with higher rep negging the shit out of me.
> 
> I always see you in here spouting how your competing at a national level getting your pro card, yet I have no idea who you are. To my knowledge I believe you referenced that you competed this past June in physique. Which I was present at both, as a spectator.
> 
> ...


where did you place at nationals 10th row bwahahaaa!! WHo are you? And why create a new acct just to hide? $th out of 60 is pretty good I think and 10 out of a whole countries no joke. You on the other hand are a joke for hiding lol!!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> where did you place at nationals 10th row bwahahaaa!! WHo are you? And why create a new acct just to hide? $th out of 60 is pretty good I think and 10 out of a whole countries no joke. You on the other hand are a joke for hiding lol!!!


Might be your neighbor??or maybe just a guy thats gonna be your neighbor tonight ..


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> ^^^ wtf i have absolutely no authority which would be obvious to anyone that isnt a mongoloid, however i do feel that you SHOULD be banned from AG for hatting on trannies and not showing all of us your gorgeous fat titts


Well damn you POSER!!


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

seriously joeboobs SHOW ME THEM TITTIES BOY
lol not a poser either man i just like to lift weights and watch you cry


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad just created 2 new user accts saying hes from Canada!!! Guess thats the great part about the web you can make anything up!!! This is just epic!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

You got it all figured out there bud..just like I got your addy,your name eww what to do??come beat your door down ??


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

And I used all three user names at one time??bahahaha WOW your smart..


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> You got it all figured out there bud..just like I got your addy,your name eww what to do??come beat your door down with my dick ??


haha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> You got it all figured out there bud..just like I got your addy,your name eww what to do??come beat your door down ??


Your going to beat my door down are you lol!!! This is the best melt ever. You know your crushing someone when there trying to threaten someone on the net with violence bwahahahahaaa!!! Just sad really. I hope  dont get in trouble for causing you to physically hurt yourself.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

U wanna watch the beatdown??bahahahaha


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

farva i was wondering when you were gonna show up


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Not gonna cause myself no violence,why when I got you??


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 27, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> farva i was wondering when you were gonna show up



This is why I don't need to pay for television anymore.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm just playin with the threats I don't give a fuck what your name is or your addy and that was not my two accts..I don't play like that.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 27, 2013)

Your honestly gonna sit there and say there were 60 competitors?  Yeah there may have been 60 but what 15-20 should have actually have been up there. I remember sitting there waiting for what everyone goes to bodybuilding shows goes for (to see BODYBUILDERS) not male models in board shorts. 
At one point after the 6 long hours of seeing guys strut across stage I contemplated removing my shoe laces from my shoes and hanging myself just to end my misery. I cant even imagine what the Bodybuilders felt who had to diet, train and deplete themselves way harder than you (all while probably running much less gear than you too).

Nice insult by the way there bro, 10th row, yeah that's probably actually where I was. Unlike you I can evidently control my ego and prepare for a show going in it to win/do well. As you've probably very well heard Rome wasn't built in a day. Or maybe you haven't and you decided last year you wanted to compete and that's why you chose to do physique cuz its the easy way to get your pro card.......but wait that also leaves me confused because you've been a member here since 2010 so you've had at least 3 years to prepare and the best you can pull out is a 4th place finish? As much as I despise physique at least if your gonna do it, do it right. The guy who won My Alberta physique has only seriously trained for a year....if you want we train at the same gym, I might be able to get him to talk to you to give you some tips


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

yes you have me lol!! I live nowhere near a trailer park. You are in your own puffy nipped world arent you kid?


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Joebad just created 2 new user accts saying hes from Canada!!! Guess thats the great part about the web you can make anything up!!! This is just epic!


No sir, unfortunately its not only Joebad1 who thinks your a tool


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> yes you have me lol!! I live nowhere near a trailer park. You are in your own puffy nipped world arent you kid?


You are a fucking bitch ain't you??i get serious for a sec because I wouldn't want threats like that threw at me and you still have a fuck mouth.i bet you do line in a fucking trailor.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Jeenyus ok get me some pointer because he finished 9th bwahahaha! and you should have listened to yourself and used the shoelace!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes he fucking is ^^


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would snap his wormy ass neck in the ring .


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> You are a fucking bitch ain't you??i get serious for a sec because I wouldn't want threats like that threw at me and you still have a fuck mouth.i bet you do line in a fucking trailor.


Got serious? Kid you are a joke. I dont LINE in a trailor trust me. Are you that worked up you cant even type hahah


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> I would snap his wormy ass neck in the ring .


Hahahaha Now you want to wrestle me?! Wow this is a first hahaha just losing it hey boy?


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

^^^ with or without baby oil?


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 27, 2013)

You must have missed the part where I said hes only been training seriously for a year, and he out placed you in provincials and Nationals. Don't get me wrong not like I look up to this guy but If I've been training for 3 years and I was beat by someone who had trained for 1/3 of the time Id be wanting all the tips I could get.

Don't take it like I'm saying hes so great and all, what Im saying is atleast he knows what hes doing. Ill bet he gets his procard long before you do......if you do......cuz your absurdly high AAS dosages dont kill you.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok I will continue this ownage in the morning. I have to go to bed and think of questions too ask the guy who finished one spot ahead of me hahahahaaaa! Fuck I love Owning these bitches.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wrestle??YOu bitch and all your followers are bitches too,damn did you girls get picked in ghat bad in school??bahahhaha buncha damb pussies.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ok I will continue this ownage in the morning. I have to go to bed and think of questions too ask the guy who finished one spot ahead of me hahahahaaaa! Fuck I love Owning these bitches.


I was expecting a better flame war. Your comebacks are weak, much like your calves


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 27, 2013)

this was a damn good melt


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ok I will continue this ownage in the morning. I have to go to bed and think of questions too ask the guy who finished one spot ahead of me hahahahaaaa! Fuck I love Owning these bitches.


Go to bed in your fucking Cracker Jack box all by your Damb self.bahahahha CRy your little bitch ass to sleep because all these guys look better than you do in your selfies;(little bitch

I WILL BE HERE !!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 27, 2013)

And the rest of his followers go brush your teeth ,get that cumm off them suckers it will stain ..bahahahaha


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> quick peek at the chicken legs. im only 240 tho so im skinny like you say lol!!


I reckon this picture is not recent and does not match the weight you posted.

According to your facebook this was uploaded on Oct 21, 2013. Since Mr Branch warren is there it was at the Olympia. 







Lets recap what I have learned about you tonight.
1. Your a liar, as you are not 240 in the original picture you posted. In the one I uploaded for you, you look 240.
2. You dont know how to use facebook privacy settings because finding out who you were was way to easy. Luckily for you I respect your privacy and thus washed out your face for you.
3. You are an asshole. I don't know who the fuck this joebad1 guy is or why you felt the need the make a thread just to bash him. Maybe next time before you go around all high and mighty telling someone they have man tits you should take a quick look in the mirror cuz judging from that picture you aint looking so hot yourself buddy.

While I may not have been onstage this past June next to you (LOL I never will cuz ill NEVER do physique) rest assured that when I do, I wont finish 4th or 9th and If I so happen to I wont go on a message board spouting how Im gonna get my procard and flaming people online. Best of luck with your pro card (I honestly mean that) but good luck doing anything with it (Pretty sure if any potential sponsor sees the shit you spew online your done for).


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 28, 2013)

Maybe the best thread ever. Don't stop..I'm gunna grab some popcorn while you knigs ..

....and of course have some java..


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

There's only one person that is on this site that actually knows me and has access to my Facebook. So we will see what's up when I bump into them next. Lol this should be good. I won't go posting there pics yet.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2013)

facebook is for fags


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> There's only one person that is on this site that actually knows me and has access to my Facebook. So we will see what's up when I bump into them next. Lol this should be good. I won't go posting there pics yet.




To be fair you have posted a lot of info that would make it easy to figure out.  Check your FB privacy settings.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> There's only one person that is on this site that actually knows me and has access to my Facebook. So we will see what's up when I bump into them next. Lol this should be good. I won't go posting there pics yet.



Post his picture, what do I care. Also feel free to knock his lights out if you must. Poor guy will have no idea why your pissed off at him for no reason. 
Its really not that hard to find out who people are online, when 
A) They announce to a public message board where they live (Calgary)
B)Which physique contest they competed in
C)Saying that they went to Nationals

I so happen to know the 1st, 2nd and 5th place guy. So that leaves me to determine who 3rd and 4th place are. The ABBA website gives me the names of the 3rd and 4th place guys. A simple facebook search pulls up those two names, when your facebook pictures are public. Now this is where it gets real easy, I look at the pictures and compare them against your forum avatar and I find the same shorts being worn. DING DING DING we have a winner, now I am free to browse your facebook as I please (because you have no security settings on it).

So do yourself a favor buddy, YOU JUST GOT OWNED BY A KID!!! Technology is a young mans game, I suggest you learn how to use it or GTFO. I understand being old makes technology hard to understand/use (my grandparents have the same issue too). I dont fault them for it, its not there fault that they are old and grew up in the simpler times.

So yeah if you want to what your insinuating and kick that guys ass, go for it. THERE IS OBVIOUSLY NO OTHER REASONABLE WAY AS TO HOW SOMEONE COULD HAVE DETERMINED YOUR IDENTITY.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

Also I thought you went to bed because you had to work tomorrow. Its 4am man, did I own your brain so much you just coudnt sleep and had to come on here and post??

Honestly I don't give 2 shits who you are. Your life is your life and what you do with it is none of my business but if your gonna go on here tyrading about how great you are which somehow gives you the right to bash other people, at least be good at it! Cuz one day you will piss off the wrong guy and you made it way to easy to find out who you were. If I was actually a dick I would not have blurred your face out, given a direct link to your facebook page and posted your name to the world. So really I think you should thank me 

You may consider this a favor as well as a lesson.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2013)

how about we all look at vaginal knitting an calm down..


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

Dlats Id just like to point out. Obviously I don't stand alone in thinking your a tool. You realize when I originally posted I had 10 rep , now I have 2830142, thats including the negative rep I got subtracted from you and your rep power. 

Love the vaginal knitting video, Im submitting an order on her website for a scarf as we speak, cant wait to wrap that baby all over my neck/face


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Also I thought you went to bed because you had to work tomorrow. Its 4am man, did I own your brain so much you just coudnt sleep and had to come on here and post??
> 
> Honestly I don't give 2 shits who you are. Your life is your life and what you do with it is none of my business but if your gonna go on here tyrading about how great you are which somehow gives you the right to bash other people, at least be good at it! Cuz one day you will piss off the wrong guy and you made it way to easy to find out who you were. If I was actually a dick I would not have blurred your face out, given a direct link to your facebook page and posted your name to the world. So really I think you should thank me
> 
> You may consider this a favor as well as a lesson.


This could be the biggest display of how badly I've shaken you. You spent the time to search out results, compare pictures and eventually find my FB acct which like you said doesn't take genius. I simply felt like destroying someone for my own entertainment. You now look much worse as you've gone above and beyond in attempt to "own me"! Bwahaha!! I remember some fucken loser kids at school that I'd bully and once they melted they would go on about brining a gun or bazooka to school lol!! Are you one of those pathetic losers sitting in the back row at a bb show hating on all the guys on stage?! You are right you really got me! Way to take it to the next level of cyber nerd warfare hahaaa! I was up at 4am to take a piss son I'm sure you were still up owning guys on Warcraft


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

Shaken me? 
O yeah I dont know how Im gonna be able to get to bed. 
Im working night shift man I have a lot of time to do whatever I want to pass the time. If that involves me sleuthing around the net at some dbag than so be it...at the end of the day I just got paid to write this and creep on you. 
You on the other hand felt the need to check the forums after you woke up to went pee. You tell me which is more pathetic? I can guarantee you when I wake up at 12am this morning to relieve myself the last thing on my mind will be "I wonder what Dlats posted in the thread he made". Whats even more pathetic is that your probably up getting ready for work (Note im still at work getting paid to write this) and you still felt the need to set aside time to write a reply. Shouldn't you O I dunno, spend a little less time flaming people in the forums and a little more time on meal prep so you dont look like that goof in the picture. Dont even get me started on how you must have thought it was cool to wear a gasp shirt the the Olympia and meet branch warren......I can only imagine the thoughts that went through his head when he saw you...."O great another one of these guys".

"I simply felt like destroying someone for my own entertainment."
"I remember some fucken loser kids at school that I'd bully and once they melted they would go on about brining a gun or bazooka to school lol" Your wife sure sounds like one lucky lady

I only made this account cuz I am so sick and tired of immature retards like yourself who think they run they show putting other people down. Here's a cold hard fact for you. If you were so great, you wouldn't be a 35+ year old man coming in 10th for a physique competition who's a concrete worker by day.

Pretty sure I also never hated on anyone on stage so why you'd feel the need to say that is beyond me.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

My very own stalker
if I catch you trying to steal my boxers there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah cuz im the only person every to creep someone on facebook.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Shaken me?
> O yeah I dont know how Im gonna be able to get to bed.
> Im working night shift man I have a lot of time to do whatever I want to pass the time. If that involves me sleuthing around the net at some dbag than so be it...at the end of the day I just got paid to write this and creep on you.
> You on the other hand felt the need to check the forums after you woke up to went pee. You tell me which is more pathetic? I can guarantee you when I wake up at 12am this morning to relieve myself the last thing on my mind will be "I wonder what Dlats posted in the thread he made". Whats even more pathetic is that your probably up getting ready for work (Note im still at work getting paid to write this) and you still felt the need to set aside time to write a reply. Shouldn't you O I dunno, spend a little less time flaming people in the forums and a little more time on meal prep so you dont look like that goof in the picture. Dont even get me started on how you must have thought it was cool to wear a gasp shirt the the Olympia and meet branch warren......I can only imagine the thoughts that went through his head when he saw you...."O great another one of these guys".
> ...


remain calm!


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

Your lack of effort is boring me.

My shift is pretty much over so I'm out for the day/night.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

bahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahanabahahahahahahanahahahhahahaahah how did I miss this??awesome Facebook pic you sloppy looking fucker fat-lats .bahahhahahaha I can't stop laughing u thought u owned something???NO BITCH A KID OWNED YOU!!and WOW I KNEW YOI WAS THE KINDA FACE TO POST FACEBOOK SELFIES AND TO EVEN HAVE A FACEBOOK SO THE WHOLE WORLD COULD LAUGH AT YOU!!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 28, 2013)

So dlats... I take it you beat jeenyus in a show or in a friendly game of cream the biscuit. ..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Wow!!so u do t like him because he is bigger than you in his selfies??wow and you have selfies all over.bahahaha you selfie whore you and no I won't post a selfie of me so you can beat off tonight before you go to bed.




is never posting a selfie again


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> EVEN HAVE A FACEBOOK



This is your best point yet.... facebook is for fags


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> This could be the biggest display of how badly I've shaken you. You spent the time to search out results, compare pictures and eventually find my FB acct which like you said doesn't take genius. I simply felt like destroying someone for my own entertainment. You now look much worse as you've gone above and beyond in attempt to "own me"! Bwahaha!! I remember some fucken loser kids at school that I'd bully and once they melted they would go on about brining a gun or bazooka to school lol!! Are you one of those pathetic losers sitting in the back row at a bb show hating on all the guys on stage?! You are right you really got me! Way to take it to the next level of cyber nerd warfare hahaaa! I was up at 4am to take a piss son I'm sure you were still up owning guys on Warcraft


YOU GOT OWNED BAAAAADD SON AMD BY A KID..Got up to piss??Hahahah was you so shaken that you couldn't sleep and haaaadd to look at iron mag??bahahahha what a dipshit


----------



## cube789 (Nov 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> is never posting a selfie again


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Joeboobs I'm a white Canadian I don't understand a fucken thing you say. "Was you shakin?"


----------



## Bowden (Nov 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> facebook is for fags



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to [SIL] again.


----------



## Bowden (Nov 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> is never posting a selfie again



More wet t-shirt pics of you are always appreciated.


----------



## the_predator (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Shaken me?
> O yeah I dont know how Im gonna be able to get to bed.
> Im working night shift man I have a lot of time to do whatever I want to pass the time. If that involves me sleuthing around the net at some dbag than so be it...at the end of the day I just got paid to write this and creep on you.
> You on the other hand felt the need to check the forums after you woke up to went pee. You tell me which is more pathetic? I can guarantee you when I wake up at 12am this morning to relieve myself the last thing on my mind will be "I wonder what Dlats posted in the thread he made". Whats even more pathetic is that your probably up getting ready for work (Note im still at work getting paid to write this) and you still felt the need to set aside time to write a reply. Shouldn't you O I dunno, spend a little less time flaming people in the forums and a little more time on meal prep so you dont look like that goof in the picture. Dont even get me started on how you must have thought it was cool to wear a gasp shirt the the Olympia and meet branch warren......I can only imagine the thoughts that went through his head when he saw you...."O great another one of these guys".
> ...


^Wasn't Ronnie Coleman a cop by day and a bb competior who was in his mid forties? I think he placed 16th in his first Mr O. I heard that guy went on to great success. For a guy complaining about a guy bashing another member, you sound like you are bashing on a guys competitive dreams.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Joeboobs I'm a white Canadian I don't understand a fucken thing you say. "Was you shakin?"


You are sloppy looking fuck??i see that.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^Wasn't Ronnie Coleman a cop by day and a bb competior who was in his mid forties? I think he placed 16th in his first Mr O. I heard that guy went on to great success. For a guy complaining about a guy bashing another member, you sound like you are bashing on a guys competitive dreams.



AND ??Your point???Does it say anywhere here fat lat can't be bashed on???bahahahaha Facebook fag you..


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

FAT-lat has been OWNED!! Fucken clown bahahaha hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Post 208


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Post 209


----------



## njc (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

And 210 bahahaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hell this is my thread right??211


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Fuck looser-lats did u get any fucken sleep??NOPE YOU WERE BEING OWNED BY WHAT???A kid.baaaaaaahaaabaaahahhabaaahaaahbaaahhaaahahahhaa


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Musta really been worried about someone talking about you that you couldn't sleep.bahahahahha what a gimp ass bitch!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

And 214


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh no I can't sleep !!!A computer geek has whooped my arse!!bahahahha


----------



## njc (Nov 28, 2013)

You're a strange dude Joe


----------



## the_predator (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> AND ??Your point???Does it say anywhere here fat lat can't be bashed on???bahahahaha Facebook fag you..


^Did you not see the *bold* in the original reply I was replying to? That was my point! Are you tracking?


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

joe you are a very angry very disturbed man, lay off the mtr before you beat up a drunk mall santa (aka your dad)


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm out you buncha funny guys it's thanksgiving here not sure were you guys are so HAPPY THANKSGIVING,,my post count is high enough so I'm done here oh this is for EVERYONE  except Fuck-lats he could hang hisself and I wouldn't cut the rope.bahahaha No I'm not angry I could actually careless what anyone here says I might have out ok a goo show and acted like I did BUT I DONT !!bahahahaha Later I'm out..


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2013)

Just a friendly warning, posting personal info will be cause for a perma ban. I don't mind the mud slinging in AG but outing personal info will not be tolerated.

Thanks!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2013)

Im never posting selfies again (did I say this already? I cant tell..I keep getting a maleware warning)


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Im never posting selfies again (did I say this already? I cant tell..I keep getting a maleware warning)


i agree, all your selfies should be sent to me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

sheri please


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2013)

please what? lol...


ok ok ok..if I ever see the other side of fat again (trim and svelte) there will probably be plenty of selfies.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (Nov 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Just a friendly warning, posting personal info will be cause for a perma ban. I don't mind the mud slinging in AG but outing personal info will not be tolerated.
> 
> Thanks!



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to heavyiron again.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm bumping this solely because this thread needs to end better than having a bunch of old timers high fiving each other about how proud they are that they don't use facebook and it's been five hours since they had to replace their depends.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Ive had a blast these passed few days with this. The kid that works nights at seven eleven stalking me, and joeboobs complete desintegration has all been just awesome. I started these threads purely for my own entertainment which was a success and a lot of other people enjoyed the show to. So until my next epic owning of a bitch poser so long


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2013)

you're 35??!!?? my mind= blown


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

cant beleive this retarded dude is a rep...how the fuck do they pick these guys


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2013)

what are you saying??!?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cant beleive this retarded dude is a rep...how the fuck do they pick these guys



Who are you talking about?  I went on a rant and had to edit it quickly


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm 32 lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

joe bad is or was a rep


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> you're 35??!!?? my mind= blown


You thought I was older?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I'm 32 lol




Jesus, just jump off a cliff now.


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2013)

no I always figured mid twenties


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> what are you saying??!?



 More titties


----------



## SheriV (Nov 28, 2013)

WTF FARVA !!!

I'm 36!!!!!

you're off "the list"


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> WTF FARVA !!!
> 
> I'm 36!!!!!
> 
> you're off "the list"




You'll forever be 17 in my mind.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

If I knew then what I know now...


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2013)

We shouldn't let this noob bad mouth D-Lats, I don't remember D-Lats bragging about himself...maybe an 'ole-time' neg train is in order..see how cute 'noob' looks in red......


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

charley said:


> We shouldn't let this noob bad mouth D-Lats, I don't remember D-Lats bragging about himself...maybe an 'ole-time' neg train is in order..see how cute 'noob' looks in red......


Son your way behind and obviously haven't read the posts made.this noob don't give a fuck!!


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> WTF FARVA !!!
> 
> I'm 36!!!!!
> 
> you're off "the list"



I'd have guessed closer to 30, like a little less than 30.


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2013)

....asswipe negged me....

*Joebad1* 





  				Member 			 
*BOARD REP* 




Join Date Nov 2013
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location Big town
Posts 232 
 Rep Points 548288





















   [h=2]New reputation![/h]    							Hi, you have received -275 reputation points from Joebad1.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Bring your old school negs on!!must not ya red.bahahaha

Regards,
Joebad1


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

charley said:


> ....asswipe negged me....
> 
> *Joebad1*
> 
> ...


Just like a bitch,,want to neg but not be negged..bahahahaha did it hurt??


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

I've never bragged but these noob yards needed some sort of ammo. It's easy to hate when you are invisible lol!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

You never bragged ??nahhaha you don't have to all you have to do is open your mouth and shit runs out..bahahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol this is almost getting painful to watch. You've almost gone full retard.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Easy for you just keep the dick in it and you will be fine ,hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol this is almost getting painful to watch. You've almost gone full retard.


And you keep saying new shit..bahahaha say that again


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Again your dreaming about guys and dicks. It's Freudian.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Again your dreaming about guys and dicks. It's Freudian.


And again he says that .same ole shit over and over ..I thought it was me doing it??bahahahha fuck stick


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

AND WHY HAVENT I RUN OFF YET!?I thought you would make me leave?? what's wrong you not getting your job done ..same shit your wife left you for..bahahahahaha


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ive had a blast these passed few days with this. The kid that works nights at seven eleven stalking me, and joeboobs complete desintegration has all been just awesome. I started these threads purely for my own entertainment which was a success and a lot of other people enjoyed the show to. So until my next epic owning of a bitch poser so long


How at all did you own me? The best insult you have is that I work night shift at 7-11. You have nothing on me, ever since Ive been running you into the ground your responses have been weak. Maybe your Insults get to guys like Joebad (who btw man, wtf is wrong with you? I ran this Dlats guy into the ground for you and you just keep making retarded posts). 
Its funny how your trying to insult me yet you have no idea who I am. I could be a 145lb runt or I could be a 260lb behemoth. I may never not have even lifted a weight in my life or I could be a fuck lot stronger than you. These are all things you'll never know or get the chance to because thats the beauty of the internet. I know your gonna call me out and say post a picture blah blah blah but to be honest Im not going to, its not because I have anything to hide but for the simple fact that I know you not knowing who I am will drive you crazy.  

"I missed where i got schooled. Just because Heavy says something thats a rule? Fuck him hes a gear whore thats never competed. He posts pics by himself. Anyone can look good in a selfie alone. Put him beside a real bb and see what happens lol!! So post a pic already lets see if your ass can cash the check your mouth writes poser." -Dlats

I find this post historical, you knock on heavy iron when its quite evident that he looks great and can easily compete, yet you chose to go the route of physique, place 4th at a provincial show and think somehow that gives you the right to compare yourself to a bodybuilder. You yourself have tons of selfies on facebook and you dont look 1/2 as good as heavy iron. I would love to see you against some bodybuilders....that may provide more entertainment than this thread alone. I have  feeling you already know you cant compete against real bodybuilders because if you thought you could have you wouldn't have chosen physique. Don't even get me started how physique is also based on natural good looks and after seeing your face I dont see that.

Ill make you deal If you chose to make the switch to bodybuilding, lets hope you can put on the lean body mass to qualify as a super heavy weight. And as I walk past you on stage to get my medal Ill give you a little smirk and than youll know who I am


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> How at all did you own me? The best insult you have is that I work night shift at 7-11. You have nothing on me, ever since Ive been running you into the ground your responses have been weak. Maybe your Insults get to guys like Joebad (who btw man, wtf is wrong with you? I ran this Dlats guy into the ground for you and you just keep making retarded posts).
> Its funny how your trying to insult me yet you have no idea who I am. I could be a 145lb runt or I could be a 260lb behemoth. I may never not have even lifted a weight in my life or I could be a fuck lot stronger than you. These are all things you'll never know or get the chance to because thats the beauty of the internet. I know your gonna call me out and say post a picture blah blah blah but to be honest Im not going to, its not because I have anything to hide but for the simple fact that I know you not knowing who I am will drive you crazy.
> 
> "I missed where i got schooled. Just because Heavy says something thats a rule? Fuck him hes a gear whore thats never competed. He posts pics by himself. Anyone can look good in a selfie alone. Put him beside a real bb and see what happens lol!! So post a pic already lets see if your ass can cash the check your mouth writes poser." -Dlats
> ...


I can't read all this but I'm wondering what flavour of Tacitos are freshest?


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> How at all did you own me? The best insult you have is that I work night shift at 7-11. You have nothing on me, ever since Ive been running you into the ground your responses have been weak. Maybe your Insults get to guys like Joebad (who btw man, wtf is wrong with you? I ran this Dlats guy into the ground for you and you just keep making retarded posts).
> Its funny how your trying to insult me yet you have no idea who I am. I could be a 145lb runt or I could be a 260lb behemoth. I may never not have even lifted a weight in my life or I could be a fuck lot stronger than you. These are all things you'll never know or get the chance to because thats the beauty of the internet. I know your gonna call me out and say post a picture blah blah blah but to be honest Im not going to, its not because I have anything to hide but for the simple fact that I know you not knowing who I am will drive you crazy.
> 
> "I missed where i got schooled. Just because Heavy says something thats a rule? Fuck him hes a gear whore thats never competed. He posts pics by himself. Anyone can look good in a selfie alone. Put him beside a real bb and see what happens lol!! So post a pic already lets see if your ass can cash the check your mouth writes poser." -Dlats
> ...



please tell us how you really feel


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I can't read all this but I'm wondering what flavour of Tacitos are freshest?


....I figured youd know, judging by your bodyfat in that previous picture I posted


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh my god your a fucken loser bwahahA nice novel there geek!!! This is how I've destroyed you and would blow you away on any stage I gaur enter that. See you on June I'll be onstage I'll keep in eye out for the kid with his laptop in the back rows hahhaaaa!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Like I said I'm driving through red deer on Friday don't hide pm me and we can meet up in person and go to the gym and you can show my how a super heavyweight trains. Serious I know you have time by the amount you spend stalking me. I'll sweeten the deal by giving you my ball sweat soaked boxers for you to add to your I love D-lats shrine.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Oh my god your a fucken loser bwahahA nice novel there geek!!! This is how I've destroyed you and would blow you away on any stage I gaur enter that. See you on June I'll be onstage I'll keep in eye out for the kid with his laptop in the back rows hahhaaaa!!!


Can't you come up with something better??just sayit this guy OWNES u


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Post his picture, what do I care. Also feel free to knock his lights out if you must. Poor guy will have no idea why your pissed off at him for no reason.
> Its really not that hard to find out who people are online, when
> A) They announce to a public message board where they live (Calgary)
> B)Which physique contest they competed in
> ...


and now im certain all your ex girlfriends are in your freezer


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Oh my god your a fucken loser bwahahA nice novel there geek!!! This is how I've destroyed you and would blow you away on any stage I gaur enter that. See you on June I'll be onstage I'll keep in eye out for the kid with his laptop in the back rows hahhaaaa!!!


I assume you mean: guarantee. The more your know, the less stupid you end up looking. You can thank me for that later as well 



D-Lats said:


> Like I said I'm driving through red deer on Friday don't hide pm me and we can meet up in person and go to the gym and you can show my how a super heavyweight trains. Serious I know you have time by the amount you spend stalking me. I'll sweeten the deal by giving you my ball sweat soaked boxers for you to add to your I love D-lats shrine.


What makes you think I live in red-deer anyways? I can GUARANTEE we wont meet up there on Friday because Im not about to drive out of town to train with someone of your character


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> and now im certain all your ex girlfriends are in your freezer


Uh oh looks like Ive gone and pissed off the wrong people. Looks like Dlats clown posse has come to the realization I owned him at his own "melting" thread. Now they're coming out to give him backup.


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 28, 2013)

This shit is all to funny. Thanks for the free entertainment


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Uh oh looks like Ive gone and pissed off the wrong people. Looks like Dlats clown posse has come to the realization I owned him at his own "melting" thread. Now they're coming out to give him backup.


again why dont you tell us how you really feel ?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I assume you mean: guarantee. The more your know, the less stupid you end up looking. You can thank me for that later as well
> 
> 
> What makes you think I live in red-deer anyways? I can GUARANTEE we wont meet up there on Friday because Im not about to drive out of town to train with someone of your character


There he goes again wanting to meet up with another guy..bahahaha


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> again why dont you tell us how you really feel ?


I am laughing my ass off right now. I dont know anything about this Dlats guy but a quick 10 min of me goggling him and face booking him and reading over his past posts on this board and Im just destroying him. I dont think Its ever been so easy to get under someones skin. 

Ive never even been apart of this board, my buddy sent me a link to this thread last night telling me how funny it was so I started reading it than made a post just to try and piss of Dlats. Well to my amazement I really got under his skin and I find it hilarious. 

Its a fucking anything goes board, Its meant to flame and wreack havoc on people, IDK how you got to be a board rep or have a following like you do but In less than 24 hours and under 20 posts I have run you into the ground and pissed all over you. Now you want to meetup in red-deer (cuz for some reason you think I live there) and give me the beat down.

Take a chill pill holmes, Im doing this strictly for entertainment purposes and you are making it way to easy.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

^^^ im confused as to why you quoted my post? are you slow?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 28, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> ^^^ im confused as to why you quoted my post? are you slow?




Because you have a tight little bum...


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Because you have a tight little bum...


i feel scared and complimented at the same time


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I am laughing my ass off right now. I dont know anything about this Dlats guy but a quick 10 min of me goggling him and face booking him and reading over his past posts on this board and Im just destroying him. I dont think Its ever been so easy to get under someones skin.
> 
> Ive never even been apart of this board, my buddy sent me a link to this thread last night telling me how funny it was so I started reading it than made a post just to try and piss of Dlats. Well to my amazement I really got under his skin and I find it hilarious.
> 
> ...


Bahahahaha thats funny shit!!!I think  he has hung hisself...or maybe cut his throat..bahahaha don't waste a good rope fuck-lat


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Your friends send you links to random threads on bb forums. I'm just amazed at your dedication. I never said anything about a beat down I said you could show me a few things being a super heavy and all. I also know who you are it's very obvious. I'll pm your other acct in a bit.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

You have no idea who I am so make assumptions all you want. I can tell I've gotten to you which pleases me so I think my job here is done. Take a page out of my books if your gonna be an online E-thug stay anonymous. Sponsors in the fitness industry don't sponsor shit talking wannabees, They like to sponsor people who act professional and show class. Two traits I can see you are very much lacking.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 28, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> There he goes again wanting to meet up with another guy..bahahaha



You're still a fucktard! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 28, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> You're still a fucktard!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk




QUOTE=Joebad1]Hi, you have received -1025 reputation points from Joebad1.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
This fuckhtard just smashed u fuckstick

Regards,
Joebad1


Joefucktardo you couldn't smash a grape.  


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> You have no idea who I am so make assumptions all you want. I can tell I've gotten to you which pleases me so I think my job here is done. Take a page out of my books if your gonna be an online E-thug stay anonymous. Sponsors in the fitness industry don't sponsor shit talking wannabees, They like to sponsor people who act professional and show class. Two traits I can see you are very much lacking.


arent you an anonymous ethug dunce


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> arent you an anonymous ethug dunce



I would hardly call myself an ethug, I was simply standing up for joebad cuz D-Lats and his insane clown posse were being a bunch of Dbags. I'm assuming your part of the Dlats pain train as well and I will soon be receiving more negative rep (which I don't understand why people give me, not like I give 2 shits if I'm in the red here or not seeing as how I made this account just to post on this thread).

Maybe the word you were looking to call me was smart because I don't want to give myself a total douche bag reputation like D-lats has done for himself.

But if you want to start with me, bring it on. I need more of a challenge. D-Lats was just my warm up, but by looking at your progress pictures it wont be too hard to roast you either.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

you made an account here to defend that guy...so he cried that much....fuking wow


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

I've done two shows who the fuck is talking about sponsors? This kid is a real gem! It is better to be anonymous if you are embarrassed about the way others see you. I know I look good and have the credentials and clients to prove it. But I'm sure you already know that. You have surely hacked my text and phone lines by now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

why do people with no pics say anything...what credibility could they possibly have


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

You talk about getting your pro card, what do you think the point of a pro card is????
I also like how you waited till someone else came in here to bash until you posted again.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why do people with no pics say anything...what credibility could they possibly have


Why do fat fucks who take AAS think that pictures of their flab gives them credibility?


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> You talk about getting your pro card, what do you think the point of a pro card is????
> I also like how you waited till someone else came in here to bash until you posted again.


were you breast fed?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

I was at golds west ed. Training something you don't do because if you did you wouldn't have time to write short novels every time you post. I made it to nationals in one attempt son I love competition and the training and diet, if you think your going to make money as a pro you are a fucken retard. About 1% make enough to live off of. And I know I make more than that now lol!! What else do you "know"?


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I've done two shows who the fuck is talking about sponsors? This kid is a real gem! It is better to be anonymous if you are embarrassed about the way others see you. I know I look good and have the credentials and clients to prove it. But I'm sure you already know that. You have surely hacked my text and phone lines by now.



I'm not embarrassed by how I look at all. Im actually quite secure with how I look. I would think your the insecure one.....wearing a gasp string t to the olympia. How gay is that? 

I believe Mr Olympia himself said this:
?The better you get, the less you run around showing off as a muscle guy. You know, you wear regular shirts, loose shirts-not always trying to show what you have. You talk less about it. It?s like you have a little BMW-you want to race the hell out of this car, because you know it?s going 110. But if you see a guy in a Ferrari or Lamborghini, they slide around at 60 on the freeway because they know if they press on that accelerator they are going to go 170. These things are the same in every field.? - Arnold

I also have no desire to post a picture of myself on a public message board just to affirm to myself that Im fitter/bigger than the actual guy. If I need to see what I look like I goto a mirror and look, I dont need to post selfies on a message board seeking the affirmation of others saying great progress bro looking cut


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I was at golds west ed. Training something you don't do because if you did you wouldn't have time to write short novels every time you post. I made it to nationals in one attempt son I love competition and the training and diet, if you think your going to make money as a pro you are a fucken retard. About 1% make enough to live off of. And I know I make more than that now lol!! What else do you "know"?



Show me where I ever said I wanted to get my pro card? Maybe you forgot but I'm working night shift so again pretty much getting paid to type this. Again your doing this on your own free time. Notice I didn't post until around 7pm tonight (when i started work). I didnt take 10 seconds out of my personal day to waste my time with your garbage.

Oh my god did you just make it sound like an accomplishment you made it to nationals in physique, the handicapped little brother of bodybuilding?  If you were to do that in your first year of bodybuilding than I would be impressed.

And for fucks sakes its spelt fucking, I knew you were a douche but I didnt think you were full retard.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

No but you troll forums to help out friends!! BWAHAAAAA!!! The Olympia is in Vegas I'm from canada I wore a tank top because it's hotter than fuck. I like expensive clothes. Are you that delusional that you would worry about your attire at a fitness expo bwahaaaa you are weak and small and have quotes from bb on hand about clothes. Pathetic little man you are, if you are a man.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Why do fat fucks who take AAS think that pictures of their flab gives them credibility?


not a fair fight if one person in the fight is hiding...i only fight fair
nice talkin to u gimmick


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyway I'm spent from crushing every 300 word post you put up so keep those wieners rolling and keep your dick out of the nacho cheese that's your net stick payment at stake lol.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not a fair fight if one person in the fight is hiding...i only fight fair
> nice talkin to u gimmick


*Talking
When you learn to spell I will take you more seriously.
Also I believe you are the one dick riding D-Lats ass and came in here and tried to stir shit up with me so don't give me this fair fight line.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Anyway I'm spent from crushing every 300 word post you put up so keep those wieners rolling and keep your dick out of the nacho cheese that's your net stick payment at stake lol.


Yes reading can be very strenuous and tiring. I think we now infer you didn't go to university/college.

Why is every comeback/insult some sort of dick/gay/homosexual reference? Shit gets old and very unoriginal.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> *Talking
> When you learn to spell I will take you more seriously.
> Also I believe you are the one dick riding D-Lats ass and came in here and tried to stir shit up with me so don't give me this fair fight line.


that guy hates me
dont go with the posse thing


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> No but you troll forums to help out friends!! BWAHAAAAA!!! The Olympia is in Vegas I'm from canada I wore a tank top because it's hotter than fuck. I like expensive clothes. Are you that delusional that you would worry about your attire at a fitness expo bwahaaaa you are weak and small and have quotes from bb on hand about clothes. Pathetic little man you are, if you are a man.


A gasp shirt is what 40 bucks...I thought you said you made more than pro bodybuilders?
Defend it all you want everyone knows people who wear string cutoffs or wife beaters to bodybuilding expos only do it cuz they think it makes them look bigger.
Im from canada too actually, I went to vegas this summer as well, you know what I didnt wear? A string sleeve cutoff cuz I'm not a douche bag.

Are you that old that you haven't been introduced to google. I think it took me 30 seconds to find that quote. If your 240 in the Olympia pic looking sloppy as fuck than I can guarantee you are in no position to call me weak and small.


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> A gasp shirt is what 40 bucks...I thought you said you made more than pro bodybuilders?
> Defend it all you want everyone knows people who wear string cutoffs or wife beaters to bodybuilding expos only do it cuz they think it makes them look bigger.
> Im from canada too actually, I went to vegas this summer as well, you know what I didnt wear? A string sleeve cutoff cuz I'm not a douche bag.
> 
> .



...This dude is talking about what 'blouse' he wore or didn't wear to Vegas last summer[wtf]...question? did your bag match your heels ????


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 28, 2013)

charley said:


> ...This dude is talking about what 'blouse' he wore or didn't wear to Vegas last summer[wtf]...question? did your bag match your heels ????


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2013)

dbad, jeenyus, joebad = Eddie  (same IP )GICH


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice try detective, Im smart enough to use a proxy  I also have no idea who eddie or dbad are also


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Nice try detective, Im smart enough to use a proxy  I also have no idea who eddie or dbad are also



....So what kinda 'blouse ' are you wearing tonight ?


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Nice try detective, Im smart enough to use a proxy  I also have no idea who eddie or dbad are also


Im smart enough not to give a shit, happy thanks giving


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

charley said:


> ....So what kinda 'blouse ' are you wearing tonight ?



I can tell your an older member here. Your jokes/insults are like Dad jokes, you think they're funny but they're actually not.
Plus who say blouse these days???


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> Im smart enough not to give a shit, happy thanks giving


Typical American, if you had any common sense you would know that Im from Canada, along with my good buddy D-lats  Its only the american thanksgiving. Ours was in October.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

I hear most Canadians aspire to be hairdressers and drive Prius's.... Care to comment?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear most Canadians aspire to be hairdressers and drive Prius's.... Care to comment?




That's the dream.. Last week the temp was hovering around -30C the whole time with a lot of snow, perfect for smart cars..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

*The melt of joeboobs*

.. And hairdressers


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .. And hairdressers



Who needs hairdressers when you can do a combover with DHT!


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I hear most Canadians aspire to be hairdressers and drive Prius's.... Care to comment?


The 3 most important things in anybody s life:
1. Build big biceps
2. Saving the economy while getting lots of strange, thus the Prius is an obvious choice here
3. Making peoples hair silky smooth

This is why D-lats is not a true Canadian, he fails to do all these things


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

You forgot circumcision


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Thats only the Jews. Canadians love ant eaters


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

A lot of tourists don't realize that we consider shaving our legs a pretty big taboo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Thats only the Jews. Canadians love ant eaters



You're obviously not from the Ruling Class


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Chicks love the ant eater its like every time they go down there they get to unwrap a present. Who wouldn't love that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

People with a cheese phobia for starters


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> The 3 most important things in anybody s life:
> 1. Build big biceps
> 2. Saving the economy while getting lots of strange, thus the Prius is an obvious choice here
> 3. Making peoples hair silky smooth
> ...


this really hurt! It's like you live next door.
1 I have no biceps
2 I drive a gas guzzling f350
3 I don't give a fuck about hair.
you are a super heavyweight fortune teller. 
Hey do you guys still have those 2 donuts for a buck thing going on there's a sev on my way to the site.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

*The melt of joeboobs*

... :Jew:


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> People with a cheese phobia for starters


Why pay 10 bucks for a block of cheese at Sobeys when you can simply drop your pants and collect your own


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> this really hurt! It's like you live next door.
> 1 I have no biceps
> 2 I drive a gas guzzling f350
> 3 I don't give a fuck about hair.
> ...



To be honest I have no idea, but judging by your most recent pic with Branch Warren I would suggest you stay away from donuts


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that guy hates me
> dont go with the posse thing



^^^this is true. Of course jeenyus knows this as he's trolled everyones posts who've participated in this thread. Must be boring this time of yr in the yukon.  


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> ^^^this is true. Of course jeenyus knows this as he's trolled everyones posts who've participated in this thread. Must be boring this time of yr in the yukon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


I thought I lived in Red Deer

Plus if I were really a troll wouldn't I be posting nonsense and flaming everyone in every thread possible not just containing it to this one thread?


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> dbad, jeenyus, joebad = Eddie  (same IP )GICH



Yeah we must've traumatized fucktardo joe to the point of enticing a dissociative episode. Brought forth another of his multiples to defend him. Thank God this one at least has a sense of humor and  knows how to spell. Maybe this one will snap and kill the others. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> The 3 most important things in anybody s life:
> 1. Build big biceps
> 2. Saving the economy while getting lots of strange, thus the Prius is an obvious choice here
> 3. Making peoples hair silky smooth
> ...



Just worrying about your biceps means you're a homo.  Prius is a homo car.  Worrying about making hair silky smooth is pretty homo, too.  Sure you're not eddie, eddie?  eddie always denied knowing who he was.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Yeah we must've traumatized fucktardo joe to the point of enticing a dissociative episode. Brought forth another of his multiples to defend him. Thank God this one at least *has a sense of humor and  knows how to spell*. Maybe this one will snap and kill the others.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> To be honest I have no idea, but judging by your most recent pic with Branch Warren I would suggest you stay away from donuts


No they are great! Lol my latest pic? I'm sure as your were drooling as you scrolled through my pages of pics you noticed that wasn't my latest pic. Are all super heavyweights as weak as you? Are you tired of being the awkward guy at the gym? Hang around here and I'll teach you a few things on how to improve your physique. And I'll be at axxis next week so maybe you can come for a free training session. That's not a long drive so there should be no excuse. Is really like to spot you in the squat rack and maybe hammer some stuff legs dl?!


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I thought I lived in Red Deer
> 
> Plus if I were really a troll wouldn't I be posting nonsense and flaming everyone in every thread possible not just containing it to this one thread?



Im sorry you don't live in Red Deer. Where ever that may be. Its waem where i am so ill be out later in my tank looking for affirmation from others. Its kinda reassuring esp when i keep hearing them say i wish my husband/ BF looked like you. I'm glad im not ashamed of my vanity. Maybe one day you'll get to a gym and know how it feels, until then just know that regardless of what the cool kids  at your school say, you are special too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Just worrying about your biceps means you're a homo.  Prius is a homo car.  Worrying about making hair silky smooth is pretty homo, too.  Sure you're not eddie, eddie?  eddie always denied knowing who he was.



Im sensing some anti-homo vibes.....


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

I couldn't remember where those guys you "train with" were from. So I apologize he's not from red deer it's edmonton.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Im sensing some anti-homo vibes.....


I'm sure you have the sense often when you walk into a room with your yoga pants on


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Im sorry you don't live in Red Deer. Where ever that may be. Its waem where i am so ill be out later in my tank looking for affirmation from others. Its kinda reassuring esp when i keep hearing them say i wish my husband/ BF looked like you. I'm glad im not ashamed of my vanity. Maybe one day you'll get to a gym and know how it feels, until then just know that regardless of what the cool kids  at your school say, you are special too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Why are you getting all defensive, don't think I ever said anything about you. Dick riding D-lats much? Someone insults him cuz hes being a raging douche so all his cock mongering friends have to come in here and try and offend me? Hes a grown man he should be able to defend himself against a supposed fat, gay piece of shit like me. 
Instead you all jump on his cock trying so hard to bash me which in my opinion only shows that he's doing a horrible job at flaming me and that I am in fact crushing him into the ground and pissing all over him in his own melting thread so you guys have to jump in and give your 2 cents and defend him.

Im glad you live in a warm place and you look good in tank. Im sure you've worked hard and deserve to look the way you do. It must be reassuring to hear that other girls want their guy to look like you. So from the bottom of my heart I am genuinely happy for you. 

***Figured Id edit this post cuz of my last sentence......Ill be thinking of you in your tank before I go to bed this morning while i beat it**** Cuz I know D-lats is gonna make some me being gay getting a hardon for you comment when he reads that, so i might as well just save him a post and write it for him


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Learn to read, I said I knew who they were, I never said I trained with them.
Going back to the gay homosexual insults.......come up with something new its so old. 
You are seriously boring me with your weak replies/burns. 

I wish thecaptn was still posting he was actually very entertaining with his posts......your stuff is just so old, used and predictable.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Why are you getting all defensive, don't think I ever said anything about you. Dick riding D-lats much? Someone insults him cuz hes being a raging douche so all his cock mongering friends have to come in here and try and offend me? Hes a grown man he should be able to defend himself against a supposed fat, gay piece of shit like me.
> Instead you all jump on his cock trying so hard to bash me which in my opinion only shows that he's doing a horrible job at flaming me and that I am in fact crushing him into the ground and pissing all over him in his own melting thread so you guys have to jump in and give your 2 cents and defend him.
> 
> Im glad you live in a warm place and you look good in tank. Im sure you've worked hard and deserve to look the way you do. It must be reassuring to hear that other girls want their guy to look like you. So from the bottom of my heart I am genuinely happy for you.



Jeenyus damn you type fast. Thank you for the kind words and just for the record Lats doesn't need any help from us but those of us who've been here awhile do tend to behave with a pack mentality when it comes to bashing gimmicks. That being said you have promise. Now be a good boy and get on with killing eddie and joe and we may let you hang around and become the new azza. And remember if yhe other one doesn't drop soon there is always surgery.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol everyone that post you say is "cock riding me" but I post about guy shit?! Has consuming massive amounts of free chili topping on the night shift caused you superheavyweight brain to fry? I've never owned someone this bad before. You spent 8 hrs with nothing but me to talk about. Life must be great hahhaaahaaa!!


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I'll take that as a compliment



Compliment was intended. You have much better grammar than the others of you. It is appreciated. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Im sensing some anti-homo vibes.....



not from me
Im digging the new guy


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Me to gives me an outlet for my aggresion.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

cube789 said:


> not from me
> Im digging the new guy



Me too... I wanna see his ant eater!


----------



## njc (Nov 29, 2013)

This thread is like an early Christmas present. Thank you DRSE.  You really shouldn't have.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm not DRSE


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 29, 2013)

i stopped reading after page 5. Joe, you still suck at insults after all this practice. 

Jeen, sweetie, what are you doing here? i understand wanting to play devil's advocate, but we're working on Joe's melt. you don't need to be here.


unrelated to all this, checkout this cool vid, (0:29-0:55)


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 29, 2013)

hey Joe, let's measure each other.

*New reputation!*

Hi, you have received -*517 *reputation points from Joebad1.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
For holding one until the swelling went down..bahahahha little bitch

Regards,
Joebad1

Note: This is an automated message.​

^your e-penis

*Re: New reputation!*

_






 Originally Posted by *SlappyTX*
Hi, you have received -*25988 *reputation points from SlappyTX.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
negs for spamming. try to be more creative.

Regards,
SlappyTX

_
​
^my e-penis



you mad bro?


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> At the gym I'll add more he's pm me about 15 times in the last 30 mins. Possibly the best melt I've ever caused



yeah i'm getting that now as well. 



Joe, if you want a date, just send me your number and some dick picks and maybe i'll call.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> dbad, jeenyus, joebad = Eddie  (same IP )GICH


Why are you so spooled up in a thread about someone else then? not that I care  but its ok  you can say joeboobs is you, no one will care, at least your entertaining there may be a place in AG for a new troll since Azza and Eddie have been buisy


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> Why are you so spooled up in a thread about someone else then? not that I care  but its ok  you can say joeboobs is you, no one will care, at least your entertaining there may be a place in AG for a new troll since Azza and Eddie have been buisy


WOW!! This guy has it fingered out!!bahahaha same ip and everything huh..gimps


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> Why are you so spooled up in a thread about someone else then? not that I care  but its ok  you can say joeboobs is you, no one will care, at least your entertaining there may be a place in AG for a new troll since Azza and Eddie have been buisy


Why are you so spooled up in a thread that you know nothing about??i think you are dbad,jeenyus=pecker7 bahahaha now did I finger it out??


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

This display of joeboobs epic fail is priceless. 
Called me skinny-fail
said I have no legs-fail
called me fat- fail
created multiple accts to rep himself-fail 
I'll think of more during my long drive home lol!!


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bahahaha you guys are fucking hilarious..I have multiple acts??why the fuck haven't I been banned!?every real board has a multiple screen name identifier why haven't I tripped it?? I am no fucking computer geek so i would have tripped itbut hey you smart fucks are RIGHT I have multiple screen names..which ones are they again??bahahahha this is fucking hilarious a bunch of nobodies really think I give two fucks because I pretend to give a shit and dog cuss them ,, I love it.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

What about call you a bobble head??that was spot on.bahahaha look like a pimple with ears.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Bahahaha you guys are fucking hilarious..I have multiple acts??why the fuck haven't I been banned!?every real board has a multiple screen name identifier why haven't I tripped it?? I am no fucking computer geek so i would have tripped itbut hey you smart fucks are RIGHT I have multiple screen names..which ones are they again??bahahahha this is fucking hilarious a bunch of nobodies really think I give two fucks because I pretend to give a shit and dog cuss them ,, I love it.



::mirrored IP .. c-drive link 32. By trojan= YOU ARE FUCKED NOW!..


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Fucked now huh??bahahaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ::mirrored IP .. c-drive link 32. By trojan= YOU ARE FUCKED NOW!..


Did you just not read???i am no computer geek..what the fuck is that???bahahaha dumn ass mirror my nuts hanging on your chin..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Fucked now huh??bahahaha



Tell em Team Hype said hello!

Team Hype mothafucka..


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahahahah


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahahahah


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahahaha


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

joey dont bother posting anymore..i'll do that for you buddy


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bahahaha oh no not the meg train!!!seems I still don't give a fuck about a neg..bahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahanabahahahahahahanahahahhahahaahah Why am I not in the red??damn it pussies can't u neg better than that..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Bahahaha oh no not the meg train!!!seems I still don't give a fuck about a neg..bahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahanabahahahahahahanahahahhahahaahah Why am I not in the red??damn it pussies can't u neg better than that..



Team Hype. Remember that mothafucka


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Alright I'm done I better get on my other name now huh girls


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Alright I'm done I better get on my other name now huh girls


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahahahahaha


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi, you have received -112 reputation points from Joebad1.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
No memory of any kinda team hype..must be a team of FAT BITCHES otherwise yes I would remember.bahahahaha neg

Regards,
Joebad1


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Did you just not read???i am a computer geek..what the fuck is that???bahahaha dumn ass mirror my nuts hanging on my mothers mouth..


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahahahah


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> No they are great! Lol my latest pic? I'm sure as your were drooling as you scrolled through my pages of pics you noticed that wasn't my latest pic. Are all super heavyweights as weak as you? Are you tired of being the awkward guy at the gym? Hang around here and I'll teach you a few things on how to improve your physique. And I'll be at axxis next week so maybe you can come for a free training session. That's not a long drive so there should be no excuse. Is really like to spot you in the squat rack and maybe hammer some stuff legs dl?!


I dont do legs.....I compete in physique


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

charley said:


>


.....your smarter than I thought. Youve gone and found me


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Alright I'm done I better get on my other name now huh girls



......Looks like we have a 'new ball' to kick around.......thx joetoughguy...


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Joeboobs and Peenyus share more than an IP.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Jeenyus damn you type fast. Thank you for the kind words and just for the record Lats doesn't need any help from us but those of us who've been here awhile do tend to behave with a pack mentality when it comes to bashing gimmicks. That being said you have promise. Now be a good boy and get on with killing eddie and joe and we may let you hang around and become the new azza. And remember if yhe other one doesn't drop soon there is always surgery.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



I do surprise myself with how quickly I can type between ringing in gas orders, filling my face with chilli cheese fries, and fighting these damn sticky keys stuck together by grease and sugar.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I dont do legs.....I compete in physique


No you don't do legs because you got banned from Curves.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> This display of joeboobs epic fail is priceless.
> Called me skinny-fail
> said I have no legs-fail
> called me fat- fail
> ...



Drive safe bud, roads were shit on the way home from the 7-11 this morning and that was only me driving from the cornerstone to the hostel im currently renting out cuz I spent all my money on steroids rather than pay the bills. Dont worry its all apart of the dream. Small steps to success is what I always say.

I know Ive been harping on ya a lot but its all for fun. If something were to happen to you Id have no reason to come back to iron magazine forums and post again


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Same ip bahahah


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Joeboobs and Peenyus share more than an IP.


Fat-lats and his groupies share the same breath..bahahaha all smell like dick bahahaha this is fun


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Brb gotta get this pm,a member is wanting some roid plus sus,what the hell he is gonna order from me with no POINTS .bahahahahh


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Sounds like a shitty deal. I can't remember the last time I paid for steroids. The leg thing doesn't work I already squashed that the other day lol! Maybe Joeboons can get you some of his test that produced gyno in seconds after pinning!?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 29, 2013)

I have to pay for my placebos


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Bahahaha you guys are fucking hilarious..I have multiple acts??why the fuck haven't I been banned!?every real board has a multiple screen name identifier why haven't I tripped it?? I am no fucking computer geek so i would have tripped itbut hey you smart fucks are RIGHT I have multiple screen names..which ones are they again??bahahahha this is fucking hilarious a bunch of nobodies really think I give two fucks because I pretend to give a shit and dog cuss them ,, I love it.



....Reps that aren't liked in AG , don't prosper , because other members don't trust them, enough said...


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

You got owned on esters on that thread we won't get out your bro science book again .hahaha


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Brb gotta get this pm,a member is wanting some roid plus sus,what the hell he is gonna order from me with no POINTS .bahahahahh


I came in here to help you out, you know be a nice guy. You were like the poor fat kid in the hallway getting pushed around in a nerd circle. Luckily for you I was walking by and decided to help you out. Ive been roasting these guys for you for 2 nights now and everytime I come back on your digging yourself a bigger hole. I don't know now whether to continue helping you out in hopes you smarten up or just feed you to the wolves and watch them eat you alive.

Ive been saying DLats comebacks are weak (which they are) but at least every pathetic attempt at owning me isn't followed by bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....that shits just painful on the eyes and makes you look dumb. Hell his last 2 recent replies I thought have been pretty funny, they atleast put a smile on my face.

I think its best we part ways because I feel like your just gonna drag me down into a hole Ill never get out of. Ill take comfort in the fact that I at least tried.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

charley said:


> ....Reps that aren't liked in AG , don't prosper , because other members don't trust them, enough said...


Oh no so I am not gonna prosper here??damn I guess I still have 10 other boards that you girls couldn't even enter..bahahah they only take vets


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I came in here to help you out, you know be a nice guy. You were like the poor fat kid in the hallway getting pushed around in a nerd circle. Luckily for you I was walking by and decided to help you out. Ive been roasting these guys for you for 2 nights now and everytime I come back on your digging yourself a bigger hole. I don't know now whether to continue helping you out in hopes you smarten up or just feed you to the wolves and watch them eat you alive.
> 
> Ive been saying DLats comebacks are weak (which they are) but at least every pathetic attempt at owning me isn't followed by bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....that shits just painful on the eyes and makes you look dumb. Hell his last 2 recent replies I thought have been pretty funny, they atleast put a smile on my face.
> 
> I think its best we part ways because I feel like your just gonna drag me down into a hole Ill never get out of. Ill take comfort in the fact that I at least tried.


damn and now you bitch up.bahahahahahahahahahahhaha love it another thing I don't want help from a bitch that lives close enough to smash his ass but instead hides behind his jeenyus name I can promise if I were close enough to that sucker I would be glad to show his ass up anywhere anytimeoh and bahahahahahaha


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Oh no so I am not gonna prosper here??damn I guess I still have 10 other boards that you girls couldn't even enter..bahahah they only take vets


Sounds like you are living the life!!


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> damn and now you bitch up.bahahahahahahahahahahhaha love it another thing I don't want help from a bitch that lives close enough to smash his ass but instead hides behind his jeenyus name I can promise if I were close enough to that sucker I would be glad to show his ass up anywhere anytimeoh and bahahahahahaha


Are you a real tough guy? You must practice punching keys on your 10 different forums lol!! You ever choke yourself out?


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> damn and now you bitch up.bahahahahahahahahahahhaha love it another thing I don't want help from a bitch that lives close enough to smash his ass but instead hides behind his jeenyus name I can promise if I were close enough to that sucker I would be glad to show his ass up anywhere anytimeoh and bahahahahahaha



Evidently you took offence to that, just trying to give you some good old advice my friend. It was nothing personal.

You actually think I care enough to meet someone in person from a message board and "smash his ass". Its the fucking internet. 
Lets say Dlats and I do meet up and we fight. We both go home with busted up faces and our wives ask us what happened, what is him or I gonna say? "This douche online was beaking me so we metup and I showed him"
Or lets say we meet up and Dlats crushes me and ends up killing me, whats he gonna tell the cops...that fagget was trashing me online so i showed him. So now hes in jail and his wife and kids (if he has any) have to come visit him him jail for killing a person over dumb shit that was said in an flaming section of a message board.

With the mentality you just portrayed thats exactly why I keep my identity secret there tons of fucking weirdos out there, I dont need to be looking over my shoulder for some butt hurt ass clown chasing me down cuz I offended him online.

Dont even get me started how once the cops/media find out this happened all on an AAS board it'll just be pinned as juice heads with roid rage and than theres more bad publicity about it going around


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Oh no so I am not gonna prosper here??damn I guess I still have 10 other boards that you girls couldn't even enter..bahahah they only take vets



_*" he who shits in the road will meet flies on his return"*_


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

These guns need no fucking kid to back them up


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> These guns need no fucking kid to back them up








Stop Mirin brah! Mine are bigger by the way


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> These guns need no fucking kid to back them up


I like how you covered those floppy utters.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Stop Mirin brah! Mine are bigger by the way


I'm surprised those chopsticks can support all the synthol I his upper body.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Evidently you took offence to that, just trying to give you some good old advice my friend. It was nothing personal.
> 
> You actually think I care enough to meet someone in person from a message board and "smash his ass". Its the fucking internet.
> Lets say Dlats and I do meet up and we fight. We both go home with busted up faces and our wives ask us what happened, what is him or I gonna say? "This douche online was beaking me so we metup and I showed him"
> ...


Lol you are good. Fuck there really might be a place for you amongst us AG bottom feeders.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bahahahahahahahahahahhaha bahahahahahahhahah


----------



## G3 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Stop Mirin brah! Mine are bigger by the way



Where are his calves?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

This is for jeenyus bahahah hahahahhaha


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

G3 said:


> Where are his calves?




He's a physique competitor..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

Joe = brainless terd

Jeenyus = polished terd


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hahaha never pretended to have brains


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Hahaha never pretended to have brains



So you became a rep??


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahahahaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Does it take brains to be a rep??


----------



## murf23 (Nov 29, 2013)

No ? Just need to be respected by other board members and have loyaly to the company you rep for


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Joe = brainless terd
> 
> Jeenyus = polished terd


A compliment is always a good way to start the night

and just because I like you, its turd, not terd.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bahahahaha I thirk dis is an English teacher forum..hahahaahahahahahahahahab


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Bahahahaha I thirk dis is an English teacher forum..hahahaahahahahahahahahab




I think you've mistaken this forum for a special ed training one (I don't blame you)..


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> A compliment is always a good way to start the night
> 
> and just because I like you, its turd, not terd.



the captn' spells things differently because he isn't 'merican.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 29, 2013)

8=========D----- (oYo)


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I think you've mistaken this forum for a special ed training one (I don't blame you)..


I knew it was different


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Does it take brains to be a rep??



evidently no..


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I think you've mistaken this forum for a special ed training one (I don't blame you)..


Im gonna have to request that you remove this picture of me from the internet. I invited you to my birthday last year cuz I thought you were cool. There will be no cake for you this year cuz I just called me mom to remove you from the invite list.


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> A compliment is always a good way to start the night
> 
> and just because I like you, its turd, not terd.



are you Curt James????


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> are you Curt James????




I doubt it, curt lifts, even as frail looking as he is.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Im gonna take this opportunity to request for steelgear.net to replace me as their rep. Look how famous I've become on 2 night shifts. 

If an unpolished turd is good enough to rep for them than imagine all the great things I as a polished turd can do.
Ontop of my amazing wit and put downs I know how to spell and use grammar.

Plus look how much I can incline press, so you know the gear is legit.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

It's not CJ.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Im gonna take this opportunity to request for steelgear.net to replace me as their rep. Look how famous Ive become on 2 night shifts.
> 
> If an unpolished turd is good enough to rep for them than imagine all the great things I as a polished turd can do.
> Ontop of my amazing wit and put downs I know how to spell and use grammar.


Reel in son you need a bucket load of adex to run the booby juice joebad peddles.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Im gonna take this opportunity to request for steelgear.net to replace me as their rep. Look how famous I've become on 2 night shifts.
> 
> If an unpolished turd is good enough to rep for them than imagine all the great things I as a polished turd can do.
> Ontop of my amazing wit and put downs *I know how to spell and use grammar*.
> ...




I hate to break it to you but that means nothing here.  If people like chino and ontopthegame can be reps any non English speaking person can be.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> are you Curt James????


*I'm the hero this forum deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So you will all hunt me down. Because I can take it. Because I'm not your hero. I'm a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight.*


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Reel in son you need a bucket load of adex to run the booby juice joebad peddles.


If I can grow my own boobs than I can finally get rid of my wife, think of all the extra money I can save. I can touch my own dick and play with my new DD's. Why ever would I need a woman again.


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I hate to break it to you but that means nothing here.  If people like chino and ontopthegame can be reps any non English speaking person can be.


Meh, I think your just Mirin my physique and how I can bench 3.5 plates a side. Haters gonna hate


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> *I'm the hero this forum deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So you will all hunt me down. Because I can take it. Because I'm not your hero. I'm a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight.*



so your batman?


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

No Im Jeenyus, but much like batman, I wear a mask. And that mask, it's not to hide who I am, but to create what I am.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus is a funny guy!!BahahahahhahahahahahhHahHa I hear u like my laughbahahahahahhhhahahahahahhhahahahahahahahhahha Now be the little bitch you are and hide under your mommies bed tonight..


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Jeenyus is a funny guy!!BahahahahhahahahahahhHahHa I hear u like my laughbahahahahahhhhahahahahahhhahahahahahahahhahha Now be the little bitch you are and hide under your mommies bed tonight..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> No Im Jeenyus, but much like batman, I wear a mask. And that mask, it's not to hide who I am, but to create what I am.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Jeenyus is a funny guy!!BahahahahhahahahahahhHahHa I hear u like my laughbahahahahahhhhahahahahahhhahahahahahahahhahha Now be the little bitch you are and hide under your mommies bed tonight..


You can probably walk under yours frodo. What it like in santas work shop?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

You guys are funny ..bahahahahhahahahahahahhahahhhHAHAHAHAHHhHhahah


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> You guys are funny ..bahahahahhahahahahahahhahahhhHAHAHAHAHHhHhahah



You may request me to help you at any point....My going rate is a vial of Test-E a post.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> You may request me to help you at any point....My going rate is a vial of Test-E a post.


Get with fuck-lats he has even better Snake oils. BahahahhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahhahahahhahahhhhhhhhBbbb That's so damn funny bahahahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Told u before these guns fire there own shots.bahahahahaha


----------



## s2h (Nov 29, 2013)

Joe please don't reproduce ....for the sake of us all....


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> Joe please don't reproduce ....for the sake of us all....


Bahahahahaha another funny guy


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> are you Curt James????




I really like that guy


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2013)

how is this thread still alive?


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 29, 2013)

Sheri this is mild there were Eddie threads that lasted weeks.


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 29, 2013)

i enjoy watching his rep points go down, then up slightly (thanks Farva), then back down.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 29, 2013)

bahahahahaha


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> so your batman?




I am actually batman on another forum....

no, srsly. I am.


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I am actually batman on another forum....
> 
> no, srsly. I am.



Sheri, darling, i choose to imagine your vagina without the bat wings. let us not speak of this again.


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reps..........
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Jeenyus* 




  				Registered User 			 

Join Date Sep 2013
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Location Canada
Posts 56 
 Rep Points 12456736











































































   [h=2]New reputation![/h]    							Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Jeenyus.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Spread love, not hate

Regards,
Jeenyus

Note: This is


----------



## SheriV (Nov 29, 2013)

SlappyTX said:


> Sheri, darling, i choose to imagine your vagina without the bat wings. let us not speak of this again.




god dammit!


----------



## SlappyTX (Nov 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> god dammit!


----------



## Jeenyus (Nov 29, 2013)

The fuck did i just read????
*


charley* 





Senior Member
*ELITE MEMBER*

Join Date Jan 2012
Gender




Location as far from you as possible
Posts 4844
Rep Points 1624845447













































































































*New reputation!

Hi, you have received 8456782 reputation points from charley.
Reputation was given for this post.

Comment:
My apologies for neg rep'ing you and being rude over pms. I haven't gotten laid in a while because my ED keeps acting up. I shouldn't take out my problems on you. Its not your fault I'm old, ugly and can't maintain and erection because of my age and AAS use.

Regards,
charley*


----------



## s2h (Nov 30, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Bahahahahaha another funny guy



It wasn't a joke....


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 30, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> Im gonna take this opportunity to request for steelgear.net to replace me as their rep. Look how famous I've become on 2 night shifts.
> 
> If an unpolished turd is good enough to rep for them than imagine all the great things I as a polished turd can do.
> Ontop of my amazing wit and put downs I know how to spell and use grammar.
> ...



Fat guys are so awesome. They find all sorts of things to do to distract them from being unable to see their willies...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 30, 2013)

More midget porn for lats


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Nov 30, 2013)

Why are you drinking out of a 50 gallon water jug in a nail salon?...thirsty I guess?


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nail salon??try again...hint offshore.lol


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> Why are you drinking out of a 50 gallon water jug in a nail salon?...thirsty I guess?


It's a 1 gal. It just looks huge because he's a bit taller than a smurf


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 30, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Nail salon??try again.


----------



## s2h (Nov 30, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Nail salon??try again...hint offshore.lol



Sorry....the deck of a Carnival Cruise liner in the Gulf of Somewhere..with a nail salon nearby..


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gotta keep them hands soft while drilling that oil


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Nov 30, 2013)

I see Joe found some big tranny cawk offshore...bet those soft hands are popular


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Lol.thats just goes to show anything can be computer generated..


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> [/
> look chef I brought you some sausage!!


----------



## kboy (Nov 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Im never posting selfies again (did I say this already? I cant tell..I keep getting a maleware warning)



What have I done to deserve this!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdad (Nov 30, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Nail salon??try again...hint offshore.lol



Ensco checking in.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>


that's jeenyus!


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 1, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Nail salon??try again...hint offshore.lol



Cruise ship nail salon?


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Cruise ship nail salon?


2012 Atlantis Gay Cruise on the Allure - Classic Disco T Dance - YouTube


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Breakroom on platform...See all the psi guages above ??


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 1, 2013)

are you a stripper on all-male platform?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> are you a stripper on all-male platform?


No but he spends his days surrounded by semen


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 1, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> No but he spends his days surrounded by semen


Set myself up for that one.lol


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 1, 2013)

Ya you left the door wide open.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 1, 2013)

great thread title


----------



## s2h (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like Joe is throwing up the white flag...like a big offensive line...his defense just wore down....well and the enormous trannie cawk SIL was able to locate a pic of...

SIL is like the paparazzi of IMF...always getting those not so proud moment pics of folks....good work SIL...


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 1, 2013)

s2h said:


> Looks like Joe is throwing up the white flag...like a big offensive line...his defense just wore down....well and the enormous trannie cawk SIL was able to locate a pic of...
> 
> SIL is like the paparazzi of IMF...always getting those not so proud moment pics of folks....good work SIL...


Lol.I am throwing in the towel..I lost my only hope at this when the jeenyus had my waaaaayback..hahaha


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 1, 2013)

bhahahaha


----------



## s2h (Dec 1, 2013)

Jesusnus did ditch ya....prob cause its hanakkuh....


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 1, 2013)

Joebad1 said:


> Lol.I am throwing in the towel..I lost my only hope at this when the jeenyus had my waaaaayback..hahaha



Like I said earlier Joe a vial a test per post and Im all your again. Your a rep, make it happen brotha. I finished off my 7 days of nights yesterday and Im now off for 7 days. What Im getting at is posts as epic as mine done come free so pay up brotha,


----------



## Joebad1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Glad we weren't at the bar I woulda been fucked.lol


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 1, 2013)

^^^ pussy, never surrender in AG


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 1, 2013)

You can just quit. Imagine what would have happened if the Physique guys quit cuz they were bullied by the bodybuilders.
They stuck to it, determined to make a name for themselves as half assed bodybuilders who didn't want to train legs, diet hard and get super shredded. They put up with the bullying, the discrimination and being the butt end of jokes. 
Now look where they are, they made it to the Olympia!!

So stop being a weak sorry bastard joebad, like me you have sewn your own seed and are now just like the physique competitors, the lowest of the low. We can just give up because people are bullying us pushing us around in a nerd circle yelling profanities and neg repping us with their huge e-penises. Instead we have to keep our heads held high and bring those mother fuckers down. As every homo on instagram always says #hatersgonnahate


----------



## Jeenyus (Dec 1, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> that's jeenyus!


I have a huge cock what can I say!

Unlike you tiny needle dicked bastards I dont care about my rep cuz i dont need a big e-penis to compensate


----------



## bdad (Dec 2, 2013)

It's my belief that said E-penis grows with each negging, although I cannot confirm this because I have yet to neg anyone. I believe some of these cunts actually feel negging gives them some sort of power, they must lead really eventful lives.


----------



## bdad (Dec 2, 2013)

jeenyus said:


> you can just quit. Imagine what would have happened if the physique guys quit cuz they were bullied by the bodybuilders.
> They stuck to it, determined to make a name for themselves as half assed bodybuilders who didn't want to train legs, diet hard and get super shredded. They put up with the bullying, the discrimination and being the butt end of jokes.
> Now look where they are, they made it to the olympia!!
> 
> So stop being a weak sorry bastard joebad, like me you have sewn your own seed and are now just like the physique competitors, the lowest of the low. We can just give up because people are bullying us pushing us around in a nerd circle yelling profanities and neg repping us with their huge e-penises. Instead we have to keep our heads held high and bring those mother fuckers down. As every homo on instagram always says #hatersgonnahate



lol!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I have a huge cock what can I say!
> 
> Unlike you tiny needle dicked bastards I dont care about my rep cuz i dont need a big e-penis to compensate



What if, hypothetically speaking, I've seen your penis and at first glance I thought it was erect  but in truth it was fully flaccidity?  Don't despair, I've read they can  elongate it through synthol injections and 5lb weights on each testicle.  DieselJimmy can couch you through it.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeenyus said:


> I have a huge cock what can I say!
> 
> Unlike you tiny needle dicked bastards I dont care about my rep cuz i dont need a big e-penis to compensate



My crooked toothed friend, you've brought this upon yourself.  I'm half cut and just had a good hour of AP (sorry no ass to mouth this time).  I'f I did another line of mexicos finest baking powder  mixed with a little of Walter whites blue crystal salts, my burnt out schlong would be on such covers as national geographic, hustler for her,  and men's fitness.  You feel you don't need to post but once you Ask a long term member who lifts twice a week (bigmoe, zaphod, kos. S2h, and dlats). They'll tell you you don't need to post body shots for gear.  All you have to do it a top down photo (face not required), side chest photo as best you can do (just hold your breath and fart right before the next guy is up)

At this point I don't know what I'm talking about anymore but I'd like to say sherif you one fine squatting bum, dlats throw a bag on your face and I'll vote second for that ass. And charley, I've on rolled. 10gm Joint of shirty Kush I received from bc.... Let's go seal clubbing!


----------



## s2h (Dec 2, 2013)

I lift 3 x a week .....get your shit straight...well 2 x week during holiday or really nice outside weeks...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

I just woke up.  Holy damn I ate 6mg of klonopins and a half a 40 of vodka last night to force my self to fall asleep.  I don't remember posting any thing anywhere.  Time to check the other boards to see what I've started.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh you are so fucked bro!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Oh you are so fucked bro!



Just got into work.  Honestly I feel great for only having slept maybe 4 hours.  Probably because I"m still drunk.  Fuck I'm mad though, I picked up that bottle of vodka when I was in vegas and it's some damn good shit I can't get up here.  I was so messed from the klonopin I spilt my first mix all over my fridge (it was a 1/4 of the bottle, a can of diet coke, and some ice).  I proceeded to make two more drinks for me and my gf and took them to the room.  I put mine down by the bed and next thing I know she's on top of me trying to rape me.  Things got sweaty and dirty and somewhere in between all of that my drink split all over my king size bed.  So once I blew my load I drank her drink and got up and finished the rest of the bottle.  We put on a Paul Walker movie on and I was out within three minutes of it lol.  I reiterate, I feel damn great.  I'll update in 4-6 hours to see how I feel then lol.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 2, 2013)

[/URL]via Imgflip Meme Maker[/IMG]


----------



## SlappyTX (Dec 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Just got into work.  Honestly I feel great for only having slept maybe 4 hours.  Probably because I"m still drunk.  Fuck I'm mad though, I picked up that bottle of vodka when I was in vegas and it's some damn good shit I can't get up here.  I was so messed from the klonopin I spilt my first mix all over my fridge (it was a 1/4 of the bottle, a can of diet coke, and some ice).  I proceeded to make two more drinks for me and my gf and took them to the room.  I put mine down by the bed and next thing I know she's on top of me trying to rape me.  Things got sweaty and dirty and somewhere in between all of that my drink split all over my king size bed.  So once I blew my load I drank her drink and got up and finished the rest of the bottle.  We put on a Paul Walker movie on and I was out within three minutes of it lol.  I reiterate, I feel damn great.  I'll update in 4-6 hours to see how I feel then lol.



neg for drinking diet coke, and a rep for the Paul Walker reference.


----------

